# Grey Bump?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Any idea what this is?


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

I've searched previous posts and saw "just an injury" and some horrible disease "put down the frog immediately."

So....


-Tad


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

My red eyed got something just like that beneath its ear, and it eventually developed into a festering sore. I would recommend you send a pic to dr frye, I am unsure of his email, but you can get it from Fryebrothersfrogs.com. They are very good with diagnosing and providing a cure.


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

hey tad,

It's probably fungal. A cottony white growth is an example of this. Sometimes its a fungal infection secondary to skin trauma (like a lesion). A topical anti fungal is often curative. talk to dr. frye...he will probably tell you to use silver sulfadiazine. Hope that helps and it will normally cure up.

ryan


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Well it's gotten smaller/darker(closer to the natural skin color) everyday and seems to be going away on its own. I think it must of scraped/bumped its head when lunging at some food or something.

-Tad


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It looks like a small scratch. I had something like that on my azureus and treated it with: Sulfadiazene After a few weeks of treatment it cleared up and they have both been fine and breeding.

Here is also some good disease info:
http://www.dendrobatesworld.com/e-ziekten.htm


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

You might want to read my post below in "Gray lesion?" I had something similar to yours many years ago and it was a pretty nasty bug. I'd suggest you get a vet check ASAP. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I did read that post... I didn't do any thing, as the next day the bump was smaller and the day after even smaller, now its gone. I'm guessing it rubbed its head on the cocohut or waterdish whilst lunging at some food.


-Tad


----------

